# Cimarron Norstar Horse Trailer....any good????



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone owned (or know anything about) a Cimarron trailer brand. I have been looking for sometime to upgrade but havent because of payments and what not. But I recently found what I have been looking for in the cimarron brand and was just wondering how well they hold up compared to a sundowner, featherlite, etc... 

The trailer Im looking at is a 2007 3 horse slant, it was used as a Demo trailer (hauled to different shows) and has never actually hauled horses. 

Here are a couple of pics


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

From what I have seen Cimarrons are very nice. The brand used to be called Cherokee. What is the price on that? I bought a Blue Ribbon in 07' that is a four horse w/ 6' lq. Blue Ribbon Trailers | Living Quarters Horse Trailers: SS/XT LQ Wide I was one of the first people to buy one and have the living quarters put in it. It actually looks like they copied the design of my living quarters for the trailer in the pictures. I saved some money since it was a new brand.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

They didnt have a price listed so I contacted this weekend and I am hoping to hear back soon. We dont have many Blue ribbon trailers around here... thinking because the closest dealership is in Ohio.

Do you mount your cart on top of your trailer then? I have been trying to throw around a few ideas for that since I will be losing my box on my truck if I get a gooseneck. Im not set on anything fully yet but I know what I have to have in order to purchase and a lot depends on what I can get financed for. If I cant get what I want then I will just hold off till I can... the stock trailer isnt the greatest thing but it does get me from point A to point B

Thanks for you input


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, I had a hay rack put on and m cart travels out there. It is a pain gettign it up and down and I always have to recruit people at the show to help me. Another option is a rack that goes on the back of your trailer. I will find the link for you when I get home from work.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Yep, I had a hay rack put on and m cart travels out there. It is a pain gettign it up and down and I always have to recruit people at the show to help me. Another option is a rack that goes on the back of your trailer. I will find the link for you when I get home from work.


If you could get me the web site that would be great!!! A few years ago I saw that going down the road and when asking some dealerships they give the "I have no idea what you are talking about" look. 

I think we are going to go to the Featherlite dealership this weekend and check some trailers out. They have some 2007 and 2008 models that they are trying to move out... but Im not looking to buy this weekend, just get a feel for what is out there.

thanks again!!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is the website hauling carts Dayton, Ohio Wow my spelling was terrible at work but I was in a hurry.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the link!!! something to look into.


----------

